# Two Trips:Gheenoe LT 25: From Button Wood, White Water, around back to Mingo!, 2nd Trip Mingo!



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd say that's killin' it fellas. Great trips and pics.


----------



## barnicalle_bill (Jul 1, 2011)

VERY NICE!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work as always!!!

Am I reading that right? You did the ~90 mile trek in the LT??? Sweet!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't worry I think we are crazy also...So did the other boats that saw us....

was it 90 miles.......omg! We are sick people that need help.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Don't worry I think we are crazy also...So did the other boats that saw us....
> 
> was it 90 miles.......omg! We are sick people that need help.


I Depends on your exact route. But every time I've done it, it's been jut over 90 miles. Lol


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

It was a long run for sure.....we got back kind of late..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very Cool! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------

